# Epoxy question



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowboarder and house mates die from chemical asphyxiation...didn't pay attention to the directions

slighty used gnu snowboard for sale...cheap...deadman's board

hint marine epoxy is nasty shit



wait....


































snowboarder almost died....but is now MOAR retarded from anoxia...board is still forsale


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

I had to repair my gnu pickle cuz i was backyard jibbin, ripped the base off and used marine epoxy 24cure didnt smell anything


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

but carm is right, topsheet prob wont need marine epoxy, jus something standard


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't listen to some of these folks. Get marine epoxy. 

Superglue works great.... for about a week until moisture creeps back into it. Your board is going to be exposed to ice and water, violently while you are jumping up and down on top of it while sliding down the side of a freakin mountain over rocks and trees.

Get the strongest, most robust stuff you can find. Better safe than stuck at a resort with a board you can't ride!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tognar carries the same epoxy your local shop uses to repair boards. You won't find anything better for doing the repairs you speak of.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Don't listen to some of these folks. Get marine epoxy.
> 
> Superglue works great.... for about a week until moisture creeps back into it. Your board is going to be exposed to ice and water, violently while you are jumping up and down on top of it while sliding down the side of a freakin mountain over rocks and trees.
> 
> Get the strongest, most robust stuff you can find. Better safe than stuck at a resort with a board you can't ride!


well i already purchased the epoxy yesterday, so im going with what i got. yeah so anyway theres a chunk the size of my thumb fingernail missing outta my top sheet and a few smaller ones and the core is fully exposed. i was gunna say how is super glue gunna fill that in and still be flexible. now i just need to figure out how im going to apply it i would really to do it tonight. either do it on my tailgate of my truck i just dont wanna leave it there since i live in a city where it can easily be stolen. theres always the basement of my house and the stairway leading to my flat but thats not well ventilated at all ...


----------

